# New Anova



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 7, 2017)

New Anova SV Nano out.

Did y'all get the discount email?  $69


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 8, 2017)

Mini anova huh? I saw it for $69 on slick deals as well. I didn't see how many liters itll heat or the wattage. Any idea?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 8, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Mini anova huh? I saw it for $69 on slick deals as well. I didn't see how many liters itll heat or the wattage. Any idea?


Not sure of water circulation or wattage. The vid didnt say.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 8, 2017)

They're coming out with a "precision" oven too. Looks like a souped up toaster oven.


----------



## tucsonbill (Jun 8, 2017)

3 gallons and 700 watts.  See bottom of this page https://anovaculinary.com/anova-precision-cooker-nano/


----------



## biaviian (Jun 8, 2017)

First off thanks for posting this because it is another gadget I don't need!!!  

On the other hand, I bought one so thanks for a heads-up!  How can you pass it up at $69?  It will be nice for camping or for dual cooks with my normal Anova.

Their pricing is great.  You can get one for $69 or two for $155.  What a deal!  They will also allow you to buy a 3-pack for $229 rather than $207.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 8, 2017)

I wonder if the mounting bracket can come off. If it's fixed that will limit the type of container it can be used in.


----------



## dward51 (Jun 8, 2017)

Well, there is nothing wrong with my other Anova, but I bought one anyway.  Hard to say no at that $69 price.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 8, 2017)

Amazon randomly puts the regular anova on sale for $109-$99. I almost bought a second one last time they went on sale. A smaller one is cool but I'm cooking a lot of meat in coolers so if I didn't get a normal anova I'd move up to the vacmaster sous vide.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 8, 2017)

I have the larger one, so this small one will come in handy.


----------



## biaviian (Jun 8, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Amazon randomly puts the regular anova on sale for $109-$99. I almost bought a second one last time they went on sale. A smaller one is cool but I'm cooking a lot of meat in coolers so if I didn't get a normal anova I'd move up to the vacmaster sous vide.


Honey is an amazing thing.  Here is the price history.  It is an extension for Chrome (maybe others too) and it allows you to put stuff on a list and they will follow the price for you.

https://www.joinhoney.com/shop/amaz...ry-Bluetooth-Sous-Vide-Preci?latest_price=109 

You can get the 1st gen for $75 on Amazon.


----------

